# Timers with CSV export



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 13, 2015)

I love using my iPad for timing, and have used Chaotimer for almost every solve since I started. I want one that can export to a CSV file so I can easily graph my solves on an excel sheet. Are there any iOS timers have this?


----------



## Danniel (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi, if you already find a solution, I hope you could share it, bcs I got the same problem and I need to export my times from ChaoTimer


----------

